# Ori has crossed the bridge.



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Ori, my thoughts are with you. 

I have sent you a message regarding your previous acct.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

So, how does anyone know when the "right" time is? If you read the many posts reflecting loss and grief most everyone was conflicted about this. And there are always emotional lose ends. You are experiencing states of grief:

"The five stages, denial, anger, bargaining, depression and acceptance are a part of the framework that makes up our learning to live with the one we lost. They are tools to help us frame and identify what we may be feeling. But they are not stops on some linear timeline in grief. Not everyone goes through all of them or in a prescribed order. Our hope is that with these stages comes the knowledge of grief ‘s terrain, making us better equipped to cope with life and loss. At times, people in grief will often report more stages. Just remember your grief is an unique as you are." - From David Kessler and his website, grief.com. 

Please keep sharing on the Forum. You will find it helpful, as there are many compassionate people here who have walked down the same path as yours.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss of Ori. It is so easy to second guess yourself after euthanizing but it is painful and futile. Try to turn your thoughts to the good times you had with Ori and not the last day. I have seen others post "better a day early than a day too late." You spared sweet Ori from suffering as lovingly as you knew how and that's all he would ask of you.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

OriJames said:


> It breaks my heart to write this right now (and to add to my already heavy heart with guilt, I know most might not remember Ori) I've sadly not been about to get into my old account as of late, due to not being able to access the email at the time, but... to make things simpler;
> 
> [removed link]
> 
> ...


I was in a similar position at the end of last yr. I went by the "better a month early, than a day too late", and I am glad that I did not wait.
My passed 14.5 yr old Border Collie had a wonderful (rescued her at 5 yrs old) life and after careful reflection (I have had to do this many times during my life, as my dogs aged); I know that I did the right thing..Just as you have done for your friend.
Best Wishes.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind comments. I can certainly see now, that I was at the very raw point when I posted this. It had eased somewhat in the last few days and I'm just now beginning to understand the grief stages and my thoughts and behavior. I am still somewhat flipping between Anger/Guilt, and just feeling pain and loss, but it doesn't feel like it's suffocating me as much now.

My youngest, Eli, who's just entering into full adulthood (Just about to turn 2) was there with us (my mum came with me in support) and it was my first time ever experiencing having to say goodbye. Ori was my first Golden, and my longest, and no one had anyidea just a week ago that we'd be without him now. From an emergency vet trip, at almost midnight, to being told the news less than 24 hours later. The suddenness of it is what is hitting me the most, I think.

His ashes came home to us this morning, I dealt with it better than I was worried I would...but it's a comfort.

We spent last Wednesday evening with him, he had his own pizza for dinner (though it was shared with Eli), and then on Thursday we took him down to the beach one last time, keeping distance of others, of course. But he got himself some steak and we took some wonderful photos of his last day at sunset.


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

My heart is aching for you and your loss. This decision is just the worst one to have to make. I don't know anyone who didn't feel some regret, hoped to squeeze a few more good days out of a terrible situation. Many years ago I made the same choice for our dachshund, and it wasn't like they said, and I was devastated, and angry with myself and the vet. For a very long time. It's okay. You need to feel what you are feeling. You will be okay. And Ori, please remember the good times, you've had so many. Hugs for you my friend.


----------

